# Ti voglio, ti voglio bene



## biondissima

Per favore, cosa vuole dire: ti voglio tanto (non c'è un bene...)


----------



## fra3nic

It should mean that he wants you a lot!...but generally we say _Ti voglio_ or _Ti desidero da impazzire_....


----------



## irene.acler

fra3nic said:


> It should mean that he wants you a lot!...but generally we say _Ti voglio_ or _Ti desidero da impazzire_....


 
We do say "Ti voglio". And we can also say "Ti voglio da impazzire".


----------



## dylanG3893

I heard that 'Ti voglio' had a very sexual meaning to it. ??


----------



## irene.acler

dylanG3893 said:


> I heard that 'Ti voglio' had a very sexual meaning to it. ??


 
Yes, it has a sexual meaning! But I think that sometimes it can also have a more general meaning, like the simply "I want to stay with you".


----------



## Auguri

After reading all this, I am confused.  I thought if you wanted to tell your spouse/fiance/etc. that you loved him, you used "ti voglio bene." And for your children/good friends, you could say "Ti amo."  Is the "sexual content" (in "voglio bene") mild so that it is used between the sexes but not for children??  What is the difference between the two expressions? Thanks


----------



## beauxyeux

We normally don't use "Ti amo" as you do with "I love you" "Ti amo" is normally said to your fiancé/spouse etc. but not to children or very dear relatives. "Ti voglio bene" can be used in both these situations and in the relationship between two people who love each other is less passionate than "ti amo", but probably deeper; anyway it depends on habits.
For example to me "ti amo" is to be used only with my husband and only in certain situations: very precious and rare moments.
I use "Ti voglio bene"  with my daughters, with my parents, very dear friends. When I use it with my husband it is a kind of deeper love, a real longlasting feeling. To me it is more exhaustive...but this is a very personal opinion, "volersi bene" to me is what you need to live a whole life together. "Amarsi" is just the beginning of it...
"Ti voglio" has normally got a strong passional sense


----------



## Auguri

So, it is really a matter of HOW and WHEN it is said than the actual words?  I can tell my husband either "ti amo" or "ti voglio bene," depneding.  But for my dear relatives I would say "ti voglio."???  I guess Italian can have just as many confusing meanings as English does...thanks for the explanation.  Is there any other expression that you would use for saying a more casual "love you!" to a dear friend when parting?


----------



## _forumuser_

Ti voglio means I want you physically. In some rare cases it can be meant as "you are what I want" (I need you), but most often you will find it used for its primary meaning. 
Ti amo e ti voglio bene mean I love you, I feel for you, you are very dear to me, I am very fond of you.


----------



## Auguri

Thanks for clairfying--I must be careful to use the "bene."  Appreciate the help!


----------



## StefanoT

Yes, you wouldn't say "ti voglio" to a relative. Anyway, it depends a lot on
the situation. If you use it as a parting expression and forget to add "bene",
the other will know what you really mean.

As for parting expressions, it is not common to say something like "I love
you!". Dear friends would rather kiss each other and say something like "Ci
sentiamo" ("See you soon / Talk to you later").


----------



## calezg

I think it means "I want you so" or "I want you so much"


----------



## biondissima

Davvero, grazie a tutti!


----------



## onikami

Hello,

I know this is mentioned on the "I love you" thread, but I dont think its got what I want to clarify. Hope this thread does not get closed by the Mods. I really do need this hopefully clarified. 

I've just been told this morning by someone who has started taking Italian lessons that you should never say: *Ti voglio *to relatives or family as it means I want you in a relationship sense. Is this correct? I doubt it and hope someone can clarify/help?


----------



## housecameron

_*Ti voglio* to relatives or family as it means I want you in a relationship sense._
Do you say *I want you* to your relatives? In what context?


----------



## onikami

housecameron said:


> _*Ti voglio* to relatives or family as it means I want you in a relationship sense._
> Do you say *I want you* to your relatives? In what context?


 
Thanks!

No. My work friend has just started taking lessons and I'm getting confused with _*Ti voglio* and *Ti voglio bene.*_

Both begin with_* "Ti voglio"*_ and that got me confused.

So just to clarify: *Ti voglio* should only be used in a relationship sense e.g. boyfriend/girlfriend?


----------



## housecameron

_Ti/Vi voglio bene_ to relatives/family = I love you (I feel affection for you)
_Ti voglio bene/Ti amo_ to your girl/boyfriend = I love you
_Ti voglio_ (alone) just to your girl/boyfriend = I want you

It's correct, we usually don't say _ti amo_ to relatives/family


----------



## onikami

housecameron said:


> _Ti/Vi voglio bene_ to relatives/family = I love you (I feel affection for you)
> _Ti voglio bene/Ti amo_ to your girl/boyfriend = I love you
> _Ti voglio_ (alone) just to your girl/boyfriend = I want you
> 
> It's correct, we usually don't say _ti amo_ to relatives/family


 
Excellent. Thats very helpful. Thank You!!


----------



## housecameron

You're welcome!
I just wrote _girl/boyfriend_ but _wife/husband_ and _lovers_ are also included!
Bye!


----------



## redcherry69

Is there a difference, in using 'Te voglio bene assai' or is it 'Ti voglio bene assai'?


----------



## MünchnerFax

redcherry69 said:


> Is there a difference, in using 'Te voglio bene assai' or is it 'Ti voglio bene assai'?


Yes: the former is wrong in standard Italian (but might be correct in some dialects), the latter is right. 
Moreover, _assai _sounds rather old fashioned. We'd normally say: _Ti voglio tanto bene _or _Ti voglio molto bene._

Welcome.


----------



## redcherry69

MünchnerFax said:


> Yes: the former is wrong in standard Italian (but might be correct in some dialects), the latter is right.
> Moreover, _assai _sounds rather old fashioned. We'd normally say: _Ti voglio tanto bene _or _Ti voglio molto bene._
> 
> Welcome.


 
Grazie!

I just heard it from the classic song 'Caruso' so I thought it was right!


----------



## beauxyeux

redcherry69 said:


> Grazie!
> 
> I just heard it from the classic song 'Caruso' so I thought it was right!



Hi redcherry, the wonderful song "Caruso" was written to celebrate the great Enrico Caruso, a famous singer from Naples, so you can also find "Te voglio bene assaje", which is a dialectal form.


----------



## Ellena

> Hi redcherry, the wonderful song "Caruso" was written to celebrate the great Enrico Caruso, a famous singer from Naples, so you can also find "Te voglio bene assaje", which is a dialectal form.


 
AHHH!!  I love that song and have 5 different renditions of it.  Thanks for clearing that up.  That explains so much!  I'd always wondered why "te voglio bene..."  instead of "ti voglio bene".  

Grazie!


----------



## brazil07

Hi, I'm so confused - so many examples, what would this translate to? Ti voglio veramente tanto bene.


----------



## TrentinaNE

_forumuser_ said:


> Ti amo e *ti voglio bene* mean I love you, I feel for you, you are very dear to me, I am very fond of you.


Ciao, brazil07.  

"veramente tanto" is just a modifier meaning "truly a lot", so the entire sentence _Ti voglio veramente tanto bene_ means "I really love you a lot" or "I'm really very, very fond of you."  

Elisabetta


----------



## shar1275

Ciao!
Personally, I have never heard "assai" used with "Ti voglio bene."  Some might say "ti voglio molto bene."


----------



## frangho

*T*i voglio : *I* want you
*T*i voglio bene : *I* want "good" for you


----------



## happy-too

And if after all this you are not enlightened enough  you can always check out *THIS*  thread.


----------



## Renato Attilio

Ti voglio morbosamente


----------



## moro_of_venice

redcherry69 said:


> Is there a difference, in using 'Te voglio bene assai' or is it 'Ti voglio bene assai'?


*A*ssai is very or a lot
*T*his is dialectal form from Napoli 
"Te"  classical dialectal
*T*he second sentence is a mix of dialect ( assai at end or phrase) and "Ti" correct *I*talian


----------



## vronnieka

*Te voglio bene assai* is actually not correct in Italian.It's supposed to be Neapolitan, the dialect from Naples.The meaning is exactly the same, but it's a dialect, so you should use *Ti voglio bene assai, or Ti voglio tanto bene *to be even more correct.




redcherry69 said:


> Is there a difference, in using 'Te voglio bene assai' or is it 'Ti voglio bene assai'?


----------

